# DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??



## TotteBLN (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich besitze einen Berliner Fischereischein A und kann damit natürlich in Berlin und BB auch dem Spinnfischen nachgehen.

Ein Angelkollege der nur die Friedfisch-Abgabemarke aus Brandenburg hat stellte mir letztens die Frage ob er mit Naturköder, sprich Wurm die Drop Shot Methode rechtskräftig nutzen dürfe? Ich konnte Ihm darauf keine verbindliche Antwort geben. Weiß jemand von Euch etwas genaueres darüber? Er argumentiert diese Methode ist eine Grundangelei mit einem Naturköder und hat mit der Spinnfischerei nicht zu tun.

Wie seht Ihr die Sache? |znaika:

Gruß aus Berlin Reinickendorf von Totte


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Nein, definitiv nicht.

Zander und Barsche werden definitiv nicht abgeneigt sein.


----------



## TotteBLN (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Nein, definitiv nicht. Zander und Barsche werden definitiv nicht abgeneigt sein.


 
Hi Denni,
das ist schon klar! Jedoch ist ein Barsch oder Zander auch beim Grundangeln mit Wurm nicht abgeneigt. Die Frage ist doch: kommt eine DS-Montage OHNE Kunstköder einer Spinnangelei gleich, oder darf man als Inhaber einer Friedfisch-Abgebemarke auch mit dieser Methode angeln?

Fragen über Fragen :q

Gruß Totte


----------



## zanderzone (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Es ist überhaupt kein Porblem!! Er darf def. damit angeln!!!!!!!
Wurm zählt nicht zu den Kunstködern!!!


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Wurm zählt zu den klassischen Friedfischködern, und DS ist auch nur Haken,Schnur, Blei. Und wer schon mal auf Grund mit Birnenblei ohne Anti-Tangle-Bomm geangelt hat, hat sich im Wurf unfreiwillig ein Dropshot-Rig gebaut.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Guckst Du hier

http://www.lav-bdg.de/page/aenderungen.html

Das Kriterium ist nicht der geangelte Fisch, sondern die Montage.
Einschenkliger Haken plus Friedfischköder ist erlaubt. Wurm ist sicher als Friedfischköder einzustufen. Ergo darf er mit Wurm und Drop-shot auf Friedfische angeln.


----------



## TotteBLN (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

@Ralle 24





> _Entscheidendes Kriterium der Fischereischeinbefreiung ist nicht der gefangene Fisch, sondern die Angelmontage. Ohne Fischereischein darf nur mit einem einschenkligen Haken und Friedfischködern geangelt werden._


 
Ich denke das trifft die Sache wirklich genau auf den Kopf!
Wenn ein Fischereiaufseher die Sache anders sieht wird's natürlich brenzlig!

Dachte es gibt da evtl. was schriftliches...

@Kaulbarschspezi
Der mit der Kunstmade ist auch nicht schlecht :q

Gruß Totte


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Natürlich ist es die Nutzung einer Lücke. Wurm und Drop shot ist ok, aber man darf damit nicht gezielt bzw. absichtlich auf Barsche angeln, da dies keine Friedfische sind. 
Keine Frage aber, dass Barsche wohl zur Hauptbeute zählen dürften. 
Rein juristisch gibt´s da nix auszulegen. Drop shot mit Wurm ist gem. den Vorgaben erlaubt. 

Man muss sich auch die Frage stellen, was mit de einschränkung der Raubfischangelei gemeint ist. M.M. nach in erster Linie das angeln mit Kunstködern und/oder Drillingen. Warum auch immer.

So, wen kratzt es wenn ein Angler mit Wurm ein paar Barsche zockt ?


----------



## zanderzone (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Der "Angler! kann ja nichts dafür, wenn beim DS Barsche beißen.. Er angelt ja nicht bewusst auf Raubfische^^


----------



## Dart (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man muss sich auch die Frage stellen, was mit de einschränkung der Raubfischangelei gemeint ist, wie z.B. . M.M. nach in erster Linie das angeln mit Kunstködern und/oder Drillingen. Warum auch immer.
> 
> So, wen kratzt es wenn ein Angler mit Wurm ein paar Barsche zockt ?


Man könnte sich genau so gut die Frage stellen, warum es generell eine Raubfischschonzeit gibt....und Begierden, diese auch zu umgehen. Wie z.B. mit Würmern zu Dropshotten, Jiggen etc.
Ein Zeichen von freiwilliger Selbstbeschränkung und Akzeptanz der Bestimmungen ist das sicherlich net.


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

So jetzt mal von "MIR EIN KLARES* NEIN*" er darf es nicht, da die DS Angelei (sprich MONTAGE) eine (überall zu lesen) Raubfischmontage ist. Und somit darf er diese MONTAGE (egal welcher Köder) NICHT FISCHEN. Ich kann sogar zu 100% ansagen das ich dieses selbst schon gelesen habe, nur leider weis ich grad nicht wo.




Aber davon mal ab, @TE , warum macht Dein Angelkumpel nich einfach den Schein, dann stellen sich solch "ich umgehe das Gesetz"-Fragen erst gar nicht ... ***schulterzuck***


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Es dämmert mir , ich machte vor na weile dieses TRÖÖT uff, und durch meine weiteren Forschungen durch den Wald der Bürokratie bin ich auf eine solche "Raubfischmontage = verboten für Friedfischscheinbesitzer aus BB" Aussage gestoßen. Wenn ich se wieder finde (ich hoffe doch sehr), dann poste ich die hier .....


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Um mal allen Spekulationen, Ansichten und Meinungen eine solide Basis zu verschaffen, hab ich etwas sehr schwieriges und kompliziertes getan.

Ich hab ganz einfach mal beim Landesangelverband Brandenburg angerufen. Hat gar nicht weh getan.

Ergebis:

Ein uneinegschränktes *Ja, man darf. *

Tauwurm zählt als Friedfischköder und es ist völlig egal ob man den an der Grundrute, Posenrute, Drop-shot Montage, Texas rig, Carolina rig ( wurde so aufgezählt, der Kollege dort kennt sich also aus ) oder sonstwie anbietet. Man muss noch nichtmal behaupten, man würde damit auf Friedfische angeln. 
Es ist völlig legitim mit Tauwurm gezielt Barsche zu angeln. Lediglich die Köderverbote und die Verwendung des Einzelhakens sind zwingend einzuhalten. Mit dieser Montage gefangene Welse, Zander und Hechte dürfen im Rahmen der Fangbeschränkungen und Mindestmaße ohne weiteres entnommen werden. 

Also viel Spass beim Dropshotten und ein Hoch auf die unbürokratischen Brandenburger.


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN , RALLE , evtl. war Deine Fragestellung am Tel. falsch (oder nicht genug ausgedrückt), oder aber, Du wurdest nicht richtig verstanden. Der Satz 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist völlig legitim mit Tauwurm gezielt Barsche zu angeln.


 
.... würde das mit dem FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN (und die daran geknüpften Verhaltensregeln/Bestimmungen)  ja schon kippen ... aber sowat von. Will Dir und Deinem Telefonpartner ja nichts nachsagen, aber da wurde aneinander vorbei geredet. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Dart (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Goil, da brauch man ja nur noch ein bisserl Glitterpuder und angeklebte Reflexfolie.............#q
Bis denne, Reiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN , RALLE , evtl. war Deine Fragestellung am Tel. falsch (oder nicht genug ausgedrückt), oder aber, Du wurdest nicht richtig verstanden. Der Satz
> 
> 
> 
> .... würde das mit dem FRIEDFISCHANGELSCHEIN (und die daran geknüpften Verhaltensregeln/Bestimmungen)  ja schon kippen ... aber sowat von. Will Dir und Deinem Telefonpartner ja nichts nachsagen, aber da wurde aneinander vorbei geredet. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.




Nix aneinander vorbeigeredet. Ich bin durchaus in der Lage mich verständlich auszudrücken und die Antworten meines Gesprächspartners zu verstehen. Dieser kannte sich überaus gut mit der Angelei aus.
Wenn Du unsicher bist, ruf doch einfach selbst mal da an. Die Nummer findest Du auf der von mir verlinkten HP.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Nochmal Nachtrag.

Er hat ganz ausdrücklich gesagt, dass die Regelung *nicht *auf die zu fangenden Fische ausgelegt ist, sondern *ausschließlich* auf die verwendeten Köder und Haken. 
Kukö, Fischfetzen, Drilling, Zwilling = Nein
Tauwurm, Einzelhaken = Grundsätzlich Ja.


----------



## Dart (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nix aneinander vorbeigeredet. Ich bin durchaus in der Lage mich verständlich auszudrücken und die Antworten meines Gesprächspartners zu verstehen. Dieser kannte sich überaus gut mit der Angelei aus.
> Wenn Du unsicher bist, ruf doch einfach selbst mal da an. Die Nummer findest Du auf der von mir verlinkten HP.


Deine HP zu durchstöbern ist mir doch etwas müßig.
Da du ganz offizielle Statements hier scheinbar leichtfertig postest, dürfte es für dich doch einfach sein, hier mal einen Ansprechpartner per Namen zu ziitieren. wenn der Schuß mal nach hinten losgeht, wäre das doch für jeden hilfreich.......du hast da scheinbar Rückendeckung...laß uns teilhaben


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nix aneinander vorbeigeredet. Ich bin durchaus in der Lage mich verständlich auszudrücken und die Antworten meines Gesprächspartners zu verstehen. Dieser kannte sich überaus gut mit der Angelei aus.
> Wenn Du unsicher bist, ruf doch einfach selbst mal da an. Die Nummer findest Du auf der von mir verlinkten HP.


 


Ralle, ick will Dir ja nüscht unterstellen, das erwähnt ich ja schon. Bin auch grad dabei meine Info´s zusammen zu raffen, per Tel. und Inet... 

Meiner einer stellt sich nur grad die Frage, (und die denke ich ist im Sinne des Friedfischanglers der mit Raubfisch nach Hause geht) ...


Wird er am Ufer mit nem Raubfisch auf dem weg zum Auto kontolliert, kann er nicht BELEGEN/VORWEISEN, das er diesen mit nem WURM gefangen hat, hat aber nur nen FRIEDFISCHSCHEIN in der Tasche. In diesem Fall ist der FÄNGER in der BEWEISPFLICHT. Und die schauen sich auch die grade weggetragene Rute an , glaub mir dat, und wehe Dir da stimmt wat nich....

@ TE die Hakengröße sollte jedoch auch beachtet werden, da sind die BB´ler sehr aufmerksam.... Es gibt ne Hakengröße (meines wissens "8") die nicht als Friedfischer überschritten werden darf ....




EDIT: Davon mal ab, ist jeder Angler in der Pflicht sich zu erkundigen was an dem Gewässer der Wahl SACHE ist. Und die Aussagen hier im Anglerboard schützen Deinen Kumpel nicht vor Strafe. Oder will er sich da hinstellen und sagen, ICH HABE IM INET GELESEN DAS: ....BLA BLA BLUB ....


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ralle, ick will Dir ja nüscht unterstellen, das erwähnt ich ja schon. Bin auch grad dabei meine Info´s zusammen zu raffen, per Tel. und Inet...
> 
> Meiner einer stellt sich nur grad die Frage, (und die denke ich ist im Sinne des Friedfischanglers der mit Raubfisch nach Hause geht) ...
> 
> ...




Äh? Der Opi der mit Tiroler Hölzel und Seitenarm angelt, dabei von Zeit zu Zeit mal locker zuppelt, der steht schon mit einem Bein im Knast, weil es irgendwelche Spacken gibt, die das weil es sich aus Vermarktungsgründen besser anhört Droppschotmontage nennen, wohlwissend, dass der deutsche Stylischangler dann auch noch den letzten Taler raushaut für einen hip leuchtenden Gummiwurm??? Und deswegen darf man jetzt in Brandenburg keine Seitenarmmontagen mit nem Regenwurm dran angeln? 

Der Begriff Montage ist jawohl sowas von dehnbar.... und kaum rechtsverbindlich. 

Etwas anderes ist es zu fragen ob man gut daran tut während der Hecht- bzw. Zanderschonzeit mit DS-Rigs zu fischen. Letztlich kann man sich gegen Niederträchtigkeit nicht durch Gesetze schützen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



Dart schrieb:


> Deine HP zu durchstöbern ist mir doch etwas müßig.
> Da du ganz offizielle Statements hier scheinbar leichtfertig postest, dürfte es für dich doch einfach sein, hier mal einen Ansprechpartner per Namen zu ziitieren. wenn der Schuß mal nach hinten losgeht, wäre das doch für jeden hilfreich.......du hast da scheinbar Rückendeckung...laß uns teilhaben




Reiner,

es ist nicht meine HP, sondern die des Landesanglerverband Brandenburg

http://www.lav-bdg.de/page/aenderungen.html

Die Kontaktdaten ( um das einmalige blättern in der verlinkten HP zu ersparen ) 

http://www.lav-bdg.de/page/hgstelle.html

( Bereich Gewässerwirtschaft ) 

( 0331) / 7 43 01 40 Bereich Gewässerwirtschaft, für den Fall das es jemandem zu viel arbeit sit, dem Link zu folgen.



Was bitte ist daran leichtfertig, das wiederzugeben, was von der zuständigen Stelle eindeutig gesagt ist ??


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> So jetzt mal von "MIR EIN KLARES* NEIN*" er darf es nicht, da die DS Angelei (sprich MONTAGE) eine (überall zu lesen) Raubfischmontage ist. Und somit darf er diese MONTAGE (egal welcher Köder) NICHT FISCHEN. Ich kann sogar zu 100% ansagen das ich dieses selbst schon gelesen habe, nur leider weis ich grad nicht wo.


 

Warum soll das eine reine Raubfischmontage sein?
Nimm einen am Grund verkrauteten See z.B. 
Da könntest du wunderbar mit einer stationär angebotenen DS-Montage den Schleien nachstellen, oder den Aalen, oder, oder...

Ist halt alles Auslegungssache.


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ist halt alles Auslegungssache.


 

Ebend , und da " wir AB´ler " nicht die Richtlinien bilden, sondern andere, haben wa uns an die ausgelegten Dinge zu halten. 

Wie oben schon einmal gesagt, ich habe "genau darüber" was gelesen, und finde es leider nicht mehr. Aber eins sollte uns allen klar sein: LOGISCH DENKEN , überlegen und "nach"denken, erspart so manchen Ärger :m 

Und einfach mal eben als Friedfischer ...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> legitim mit Tauwurm gezielt Barsche zu angeln.


 (und andere Raubfische , mit FRIEDFISCHSCHEIN !)

geht nicht, und sollte jedem klar sein. 


Aber immer macht mal , ick freu mich uff den nächsten Trööt , "Hilfe, mein Kumpel wurde erwischt".


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ebend , und da " wir AB´ler " nicht die Richtlinien bilden, sondern andere, haben wa uns an die ausgelegten Dinge zu halten.
> 
> Wie oben schon einmal gesagt, ich habe "genau darüber" was gelesen, und finde es leider nicht mehr. Aber eins sollte uns allen klar sein: LOGISCH DENKEN , überlegen und "nach"denken, erspart so manchen Ärger :m
> 
> ...



Nochmal, ganz langsam zum Mitlesen.

Der Begriff " Friedfischschein " bezieht sich nicht auf die Fischgruppe, sondern auf Köder und Haken. Man kann und darf Raubfische, die auf zugelassene Köder ( und das ist der Tauwurm ohne Frage ) beißen, auch entnehmen.
Das es Dir offensichtlich sogar zu viel Mühe bereitet die von mir verlinkte HP des zuständigen Landesanglerverbandes zu lesen, hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Link:

Quelle: http://www.lav-bdg.de/page/aenderungen.html*Hinweis:* 
_Entscheidendes Kriterium der Fischereischeinbefreiung ist *nicht der gefangene Fisch*, sondern die Angelmontage. Ohne Fischereischein darf nur mit einem einschenkligen Haken und Friedfischködern geangelt werden. Die Verwendung von Wirbeltierködern, Krebsen oder künstlichen Ködern ist nicht zulässig. Diese Köder entsprechen dem Kriterium einer Raubfischangel und bleiben somit dem Fischereischeininhaber vorbehalten. Sollte im Ausnahmefall ein klassischer Raubfisch, *z. B. ein Hecht, auf einen Friedfischköder beißen, kann dieser unter Beachtung sonstiger Vorschriften – z.. B. Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße - mitgenommen werden.*_ 

Was braucht es, neben dieser an sich schon sehr eindeutigen Erklärung, und die tel. Auskunft des LAV BB als sachkompetente Stelle noch ?

Ein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs ?


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nochmal, ganz langsam zum Mitlesen.
> 
> Das es Dir offensichtlich sogar zu viel Mühe bereitet die von mir verlinkte HP des ...bla bla bla  [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Ich habe grad per Mail eine Anfrage an Stefan Jurrmann, Zuständiger Mitarbeiter des LVLF Brandenburg geschickt.
Ich hoffe mal er macht sich die Mühe zu antworten. Ich werd´s Euch wissen lassen.


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

@ToxicToolz

Hakengröße 8 !
hier mal der Auszug der momentan gültig ist:

Zitat:3.2.1. Friedfischangel

Die Friedfischangel ist ein Gerät, das dem Fang von überwiegend kleintierfressenden Fischen (Friedfischen) dient. Sie besteht aus einer beliebigen Rute mit oder ohne Rolle sowie einem einschenkligen Haken mit pflanzlichem, synthetischem oder tierischem Köder. Wird als Köder das Fleisch von Wirbeltieren oder Krebsen verwendet, so gilt das Gerät als Friedfischangel, wenn der verwendete Haken die Größe 8 der internationalen Skala nicht überschreitet, anderenfalls als Raubfischangel. Als Friedfischangel gilt auch die Mormyschka-Angel. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Angel mit beliebiger Rute, mit oder ohne Rolle, bei der als Köder ein einschenkliger Haken, nicht größer als Hakengröße 8 der internationalen Skala, verwendet wird, der mit einer Metallbeschwerung (Mormyschka) versehen ist. Eine zusätzliche Beköderung mit Friedfischködern ist statthaft.

Quelle:http://www.lav-bdg.de/page/gewaesserordnung.html#321


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ick werd nen Teufel tun mich hier als BUHHmann hinstellen zu lassen, nur weil nen Friedfischer der Meinung ist er kann/muss Gesetze umgehen, nur weil BRB nen Tacken unbürokratischer als Berlin und der Rest des Landes ist ....




Du bist kein Buhmann weil Du Deine Meinung vertrittst. Kritisch zu sein ist ja auch nicht verkehrt. Aber ich hab halt in solchen Fragen gerne Quellen oder Belege, und die hast Du bisher nicht liefern können. Ich hab angerufen und mich erkundigt, was ja jeder für sich auch tun kann. 

Wie auch immer, es ging nicht gegen Dich. Wenn Du Dich vom " ganz langsam mitlesen " angegriffen gefühlt hast, Sorry. War nicht böse gemeint. #g


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ralle 24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nochmal, ganz langsam zum Mitlesen.
> ...


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

aber was mach ich wenn ich mit murmeln und 2 er haken auf karpfen angeln möchte #c


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> "Sie [die Friedfischangel] besteht aus einer beliebigen Rute mit oder ohne  Rolle sowie einem einschenkligen Haken mit pflanzlichem, *synthetischem* oder tierischem  *Köder*."
> 
> Was nichts anderes hieße, dass DS mit nem entsprechend kleinem Haken und nem Twister als Wurmimitat auch noch unter Friedfischangeln fiele ...
> 
> Soviel zu den schlauen LAVlern...|rolleyes



Das wurde in meinem Telefonat mit dem LAV auch angemerkt. Ich hab´s hier nicht erwähnt um nicht vom eigentlichen Thema abzuweichen. 

Ganz von sich aus haben die mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das fischen mit Twistern im Bezug auf obige Regel noch als kritischer Grenzfall zu betrachten ist und man das besser sein lassen sollte. Es sei unglücklich formuliert und man könne ggfs. Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Dann brauchst Du den Raubkarpfenschein :vik:. .


 
verdammt und da benutze ich schon meistens 4 er #t muss ich mal schauen das ich so einen bekomme |supergri


----------



## hans albers (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

moin

schliesse mich quappenjäger an...

wobei eine liste  bzw. namentlich genannte 
methoden einiges licht ins dunkel bringen könnten:
so zb. 
spinnangeln (auch:dropshot montage, drakowitch,tiroler hölzl..
etc. bla bla

diese art der regelung in BB  ist eh schon etwas unglücklich ,
da sie bei der schwammigen form
den "friedfisch-angelnden" raubfischanglern tor und tür öffnet.

greetz
lars


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Hab´s bis hier gelesen , und bn morgen wieder bei... Meine Frau aht heute Birthday , ist auch grad von Schicht gekommen....








Ick bin mal einen Trinken .... Bis morgen ...


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> schliesse mich quappenjäger an...
> 
> ...


 
ds ist ja auch so nen ding. wir benutzen z.b gebrauchte herringsvorfächer ( mit 1 haken ) um köfis (rotaugen/friedfisch ) zu angeln was ja einen kunstköder wie der fliege nachkommt.man müsste in dem fall wirklich die köder beschreiben denn es gibt viele arten nen köder anzubieten #c


----------



## TotteBLN (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Hui...
da habe ich ja was losgetreten |bigeyes 

Mir ging es eigentlich nur um die Definition Wurm am Einzelhaken, die ja sachlich zur Friedfischfraktion gehört.

Glaube es kommt auch immer auf den kontrolierenden Fischereiaufseher an. Vielleicht sollten wir wirklich die Antwort des zuständigen Mitarbeiter des LVLF Brandenburg abwarten.

Beruhigt eure Gemüter wieder ein wenig und entspannt Euch...

Gruß totte


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das dürfte ein Auszug aus der Gewässerordnung des LAV für seine Verbandsgewässer sein und nicht einer aus der Landesfischereiordnung. Die ist aber maßgeblich.



hier noch mal aus der Landesfischereiordnung: 
§ 7
Angelfischerei
(1) Bestandteil der Handangel muss eine Rute sein. Beim Fischen von Friedfischen mit tierischen oder pflanzlichen Ködern darf die Handangel nur einen einschenkligen Haken haben (Friedfischhandangel). Abweichend von Satz 2 darf die Paternosterangel (Hegene) mit bis zu sechs einschenkligen Haken in Gewässern mit einem nachgewiesenen Maränenbestand verwendet werden. Der Abstand zwischen Hakenspitze und Schenkel darf dabei fünf Millimeter nicht überschreiten. Eine zusätzliche Beköderung der Hegene mit tierischen oder pflanzlichen Ködern ist nicht zulässig. Die Hegene gilt als Friedfischhandangel. Welche Gewässer als Gewässer mit Maränenbestand im Sinne des Satzes 3 gelten, gibt das Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz, Landwirtschaft und Flurneuordnung bekannt.

(2) Handangeln, die mit mehr als einem Haken oder mit feststehenden Einfachhaken mit einem Abstand von mehr als sieben Millimetern zwischen Hakenspitze und Schenkel bestückt sind sowie die Ausübung der Fischerei mit der Spinnangel gelten als Raubfischangeln. Bei der Ausübung Fischerei mit der Raubfischangel ist es verboten,

bei dem Einsatz von Köderfischen, anderen Wirbeltierködern, Zehnfußkrebsen oder Teilen von diesen Ködern (Fetzenköder) oder von deren künstlichen Nachbildungen mehr als einen Köder je Handangel, 

Angelhaken mit mehr als drei Schenkeln und 

mehr als drei Haken je Handangel 

zu verwenden.

ich sehe da immer noch keinen Widerspruch.
damit ist zB.die künstliche Zuckmücke,Made etc am entsprechenden Haken,, Eine Friedfischangel''


----------



## Koalabaer (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Warten wir einfach mal die Antwort ab.
Eins steht jedoch schon jetzt fest.Bei der Vielzahl von Methoden,Ködern etc. eine klare Definition zu schaffen...dürfte sehr schwer sein.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## hasenzahn (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es die Nutzung einer Lücke. Wurm und Drop shot ist ok, aber man darf damit nicht gezielt bzw. absichtlich auf Barsche angeln, da dies keine Friedfische sind.
> Keine Frage aber, dass Barsche wohl zur Hauptbeute zählen dürften.
> Rein juristisch gibt´s da nix auszulegen. Drop shot mit Wurm ist gem. den Vorgaben erlaubt.
> 
> ...



Leider völlig daneben. Es gibt eine Regelung in der neuen Fischereiordnung in BRB dazu. Wie das in Berlin ist weiß ich nicht, in BRB gibt es eine Regelung und die sagt genrell: Wenn der Abstand zwischen Hakenspitze und Hakenschenkel mehr als 7 mm beträgt handelt es sich um eine Raubfischangel |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Das heißt: Der Kollege darf mit dem System schon angeln, aber nur mit Haken, bei denen der Abstand zwischen Hakenschenkel und Hakenspitze weniger als 7 mm beträgt. Das könnte für einen Tauwurm ziemlig eng werden. Rotwurm oder Made könnte gehen. Da beißen auch Barsche drauf, Zander aber wohl eher weniger. Außerdem wird nicht nach dem gefangenen Fisch unterschieden, sondern anch der Angelmethode. Wenn jemand ohne Fischereischein in BRB mit Rotwürmern einen Zander fängt hat er Glück gehabt und darf ihn behalten, Mindestmaß vorrausgesetzt. Untersagt sind eben Köderfische oder Fetzen und Kunstköder jeder Art. Auch Teile von Weich- und Wirbeltieren dürfen dann nicht als Köder genutzt werden. Der Barsch auf Wurm ist völlig in Ordnung. 
Nachzulesen in der "Lesefassung" der neuen Fischereiordnung für das Land Brandenburg, die jedem "Märkischen Angler" als Weihnachtslektüre beiligt.


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

'nabend!

also ich hab vor einiger zeit in nrw mal nachgefragt ob ich in der hecht- und zanderschonzeit mit wasserkugel und tauwurm AKTIV auf barsch angeln darf. da hab ich auch ein uneingeschränktes ja gekriegt. 
rein instiktiv würde ich auch hier in berlin nun während der schonzeiten der größeren raubfische mit tauwurm auf barsch angeln. und auch das ds-rig würd ich da benutzen...

natürlich dann an den stellen wo ich recht sicher sein kann keine zander zu fangen 
naja, ich bin gespannt was sich hier so ergibt!
bis denn, denn


----------



## hasenzahn (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

"" §7 Abs. (2) Handangeln, die mit mehr als einem Haken oder mit feststehenden Einfachhaken mit einem Abstand von mehr als sieben Millimetern zwischen Hakenspitze und Schenkel bestückt sind sowie die Ausübung der Fischerei mit der Spinnangel gelten als Raubfischangeln. Bei der Ausübung Fischerei mit der Raubfischangel ist es verboten,

Zitat Ende. 

Wenn du möchtest schicke mir ne PN mit deiner Mail-Adresse und ich schicke dir die gesamte Fischereiordnung als PDF. 

daci7@  - In BRB darf man das ganze Jahr mit Raubfischangeln fischen. Schau dir mal die Staffelung der Schonzeiten an. Einer ist immer frei zu beangeln. Hecht bis Ende Januar frei, danach zwei Monate Schonzeit Bis Ende März. April und Mai hat der Zander Schonzeit, Hecht ist frei. Das heißt du darfst zu jeder Jahreszeit und das ganze Jahr über mit der Raubfischangel fischen wenn du einen Fischereischein hast. Auch Barsche dürfen ganzjährige gezielt mit Kunstködern beangelt werden.


----------



## daci7 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> daci7@  - In BRB darf man das ganze Jahr mit Raubfischangeln fischen. Schau dir mal die Staffelung der Schonzeiten an. Einer ist immer frei zu beangeln. Hecht bis Ende Januar frei, danach zwei Monate Schonzeit Bis Ende März. April und Mai hat der Zander Schonzeit, Hecht ist frei. Das heißt du darfst zu jeder Jahreszeit und das ganze Jahr über mit der Raubfischangel fischen wenn du einen Fischereischein hast. Auch Barsche dürfen ganzjährige gezielt mit Kunstködern beangelt werden.



oh, ich war gedanklich in berlin, sry!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Da sieht man mal, was für unglaubliche Auswüchse eine ins Detail gehende Gesetzgebung erreichen kann. Ich habe das wirklich mehrmals lesen müssen. "Nur wenn der Abstand zwischen ... nicht mehr als 7mm beträgt", das ist für jemanden, der aus einem Bundesland stammt, in dem diese Trennung zwischen Friedfischschein und "vollwertigem" Schein nicht existiert, sowas von grotesk...#d

Man kann es halt nicht jedem Einzelfall recht machen. Deswegen plädiere ich auch für die Regel: Fischereischein für ALLE, alle den "Raubfischschein", gegebenenfalls längere Schonzeiten für Raubfische und fertig. Einige müssten dann zwar die Prüfung nachholen, aber was solls. Diese bestehende Trennung ist, wenn ich mir die diskutierten hochdifferenzierten Statuten so ansehe, ein gewaltiges Kunstprodukt und deswegen ein Auslaufmodell. Sowas gibts, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, wahrscheinlich wirklich nur in Deutschland.


----------



## TotteBLN (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Guten Morgen,
in einem anderen großen Forum (Fisch-Hitparade) habe ich die gleiche Frage gestellt. Hierzu mal die Antwort von einem Fischereiaufseher den ich direkt angesprochen hatte...

Edit Ralle 24:

Sorry, aber den Text zu veröffentlichen verstößt gegen das Urheberrecht. Der Beitrag ist ja durch den ( erlaubten ) Link trotzdem noch zu lesen.


[/QUOTE]Wer den Beitrag im originalen lesen will -> http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?p=307661#post307661

Gruß aus Berlin Reinickendorf von Totte


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Genau so sehe ich das auch!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



TotteBLN schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> in einem anderen großen Forum (Fisch-Hitparade) habe ich die gleiche Frage gestellt. Hierzu mal die Antwort von einem Fischereiaufseher den ich direkt angesprochen hatte...


 

Alles klar, nur was der individuelle Fischereiaufseher meint, spielt keine Rolle. Es geht hier um Verordnungen, und die sind, wenn auch kompliziert, durchaus nachvollziehbar.
Wenn ein Fischereiaufseher der Meinung ist, dass es sich beim Drop-shot auf Friedfisch nur um die Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen handelt, dann ist das zwar seine Ansicht, die beinhaltet aber kaum den Anspruch auf Gültigkeit. Mit derselben Logik könnte ein Drop-Shoter auch behaupten, das Zuppeln an der Montage diene lediglich dazu, träge Winterrotaugen munter zu machen. Wer will ihm das Gegenteil beweisen?


----------



## TotteBLN (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Hi Kohlmeise,
wenn Du am Wasser bist und der Fischereiaufseher vor Dir steht zählt erstmal seine Meinung :g Alles andere müsste dann vor Gericht o.ä. entschieden werden, aber wer will denn soweit gehen?

Ich glaube man führt ein kleines Streitgespräch |krach: wo jeder seine Meinung vertritt, zieht aber vorerst doch den kürzeren.

Eigentlich will man beim Angeln doch nur seine Ruhe genießen...#6

Gruß Totte


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Nun Totte, Du bist nirgendwo in Deutschland davor sicher, wegen irgendetwas angezeigt zu werden. Ganz gleich was im Gesetz steht. Und dann ist es eben Sache der Justiz zu entscheiden wer Recht hat. 
Für einen Fischereiaufseher ist es allerdings ein sehr schwaches Bild. Der sollte sich seiner eigenen Ansicht enthalten und nach den Gesetzen handeln. 

Ich würde einer Anzeige sehr gelassen entgegensehen und wüsste demjenigen Fischereiaufseher auch argumentativ zu begegnen. 

Der hat oder will nämlich, wie manch anderer hier auch, nicht verstehen, dass es bei dem Friedfischschein nicht um Fried- oder Raubfisch geht, sondern einzig um die Montage. Und die ist in Kombination Wurm/ Einzelhaken vollkommen legal. 

So macht diese Regel auch wenigstens ein bisschen Sinn. Andernfalls erschließt sich mir nämlich nicht, wieso es einen Unterschied zwischen Raub- und Friedfischen geben soll. Beide Gruppen sind waidgerecht zu behandeln. Der Hecht genauso wie das Rotauge.
Nur dürfte es für einen unbedarften Anfänger wesentlich komplizierter sein, einem Hecht den Drilling aus dem Rachen zu entfernen oder den an mehreren Stellen festgetackerten Wobbler schonend zu lösen. Auch wird mit dem Verbot des mehrschenkligen Hakens und meinetwegen auch noch mit der Beschränkung der Hakengröße ein evtl. Reißen von vornherein vermieden.

Darin liegt der Sinn dieser Regelung, nicht in der Fischart.


----------



## Koalabaer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

@Kohlmeise
die kleine Problematik entsteht doch nur,weil es durch die vielfältigen Methoden/Köderkombinationen keine Hundertprozentige Trennung zwischen Fried/Raubfischangel geben wird.
Deshalb aber gleich wieder die BB-Regelung in Frage stellen?

PS: manchmal werde ich das Gefühl nicht los,hier wird geziehlt nach Peanuts gesucht? für mich ist es auch nicht mehr.Und um der Sache Nachdruck zu verleihen...dann gleichmal Wörter wie Richter/Gericht ins Spiel gebracht.

Mein Tip: ruft doch einfach mal bei der unteren Fischereibehörde an,dort würde die Sache ja auch erst mal landen.
Zumindest würde man dort merken, das eventuell eine Neureglung geschaffen werden muß.
Das halte ich im obigen Fall jedoch für nicht erforderlich.


----------



## daci7 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

um es mal auf den punkt zu bringen: 
es besteht definitiv eine gesetzeslücke oder eine verständnislücke.

geht man von einer gesetzeslücke aus, sollte diese geschlossen werden, indem ein neuer text fefasst wird in dem steht:
"dropshot, schleppen, was auch immer ... IST raubfischangeln und darf deswegen nicht von einem nur der friedfischangelei berechtigten ausgeführt werden"

ODER man geht von einer verständnislücke der meisten angler aus (was ich bis jetzt die einleuchtenste erklärung, im hinblick auf verschiedene statements offizieller seite und auch im hinblick auf schon zitierte gesetzestexte, finde) und nennt den sog. "friedfischschein" einfach "eingeschränkten angelschein" oder wie auch immer, da sich dieser schein ja anscheinend nicht auf die zu befischenden fische, sondern auf das gerät bezieht. mit dieser umbenennung wäre dann die ganze diskussion gegessen.


----------



## hasenzahn (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Leider gibt es in BRB diesen "Friedfischschein" nicht, denn zum Friedfischangeln braucht es keinen Schein, außer die Erlaubnis des Fischereiberechtigten (Fischer, Verein o.ä.) und die Fischereiabgabemarke. Man kann die hier verfassten Statements aber auch anders werten: Absichtlicher Betrugsversuch wider besseren Wissens. Denn wer mit einer Friedfischmontage absichtlich und gezielt auf Raubfische durch aktives Angeln aus ist, weiß das er das eigentlich nicht darf. Die Frage ist: Wenn jemand mit Wurm am DS Raubfische fangen will, warum macht er dann nicht seinen Fischereischein?? 
Das Friedfischangeln ohne Fischereischein ist in BRB einegführt worden um Kindern in Angelschulen das Angeln zu ermöglichen ohne strafrechtliche Konsequenzen befürchten zu müssen und auch um Touristen das Angeln in BRB zu erleichtern. Sicher profitieren davon auch zahlreiche "Sonntags- oder Urlaubsangler", auch Leute die hin und wieder mit einer Tageskarte in der Tasche und dem Junior an der Hand paar Fische stippen wollen. 
Wer sich aber gezielt mit dem Thema Drop Shot befasst und durch viel Übung so gut mit der Montage umgehen kann das er mit Tauwürmern Zander und vielleicht auch Hechte fängt, der ist meiner Ansicht nach kein Gelegenheitsangler und dem sollte durchaus bewusst sein das er hier etwas unrechtes tut. Wer mit diesem Wissen im Hinterkopf ans Wasser geht, darf sich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn dann mal Strafen ausgesprochen werden. Kunstköder an einer bewegten Rute die ständig in der Hand geführt wird ist eine Raubfischangel, da schließe ich mich den Kollegen an. Ich sehe hier keine Gesetzeslücke sondern nur Leute die unnötig provozieren wollen. Warum wollt ihr diese Grenze austesten, was soll das bringen ? Das Leute die eigentlich keine Raubfische angeln dürfen doch Raubfische angeln können?  Das sehe ich öfter, auch ohne Drop Shot, bei meinen Kontrollgängen 
Wie gesagt, wenn der Abstand zwischen Haken und Hakenspitze mehr als 7 mm beträgt handelt es sich um eine Raubfischangel. Schon mal Drop Shot Haken gesehen? Ich fische DS zum Teil mit Karpfenhaken, aber auch die überschreiten dieses Maß von 7 mm. 
Ich denke die Regelung ist klar und jeder Fischereiaufseher wird das ähnlich sehen. Alles andere ist Haarspalterei. 
Wenn man nur lange genug nach dem Haar in der Suppe sucht wird man irgendwann auch eins finden und kann dann ein riesen Faß aufmachen.


----------



## daci7 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Absichtlicher Betrugsversuch wider besseren Wissens. Denn wer mit einer Friedfischmontage absichtlich und gezielt auf Raubfische durch aktives Angeln aus ist, weiß das er das eigentlich nicht darf.



so, ich hab mir jetz mal den wisch http://www.brandenburg.de/cms/media.php/2331/friedfis.pdf durchgelesen.
da steht nirgendwo was davon, dass die angelei auf friedfische beschränkt ist, sondern nur davon das die angelei nur mit einer sog. friedfischangel ausgeführt werden darf.
(nebenbei, twister sind ausdrücklich als verboten gekennzeichnet)
friedfischangel ist nen klar definierter begriff und fertig.
http://www.genico.de/lavbb/intern/page/gewaesserordnung.html#321
dropshot mit wurm und schleppen mit bienenmaden oder wurm oä. zählt, mit einem haken der größe 8 oder kleiner, definitiv als friedfischangel.

(den richtigen schein würde ich abgesehen davon allerdings jedem anraten dem was an dem hobby liegt )

bis denn, denn


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Wenn man nur lange genug nach dem Haar in der Suppe sucht wird man irgendwann auch eins finden und kann dann ein riesen Faß aufmachen.



Man kann sich im Gegensatz dazu auch an einer ( sicher nicht ganz glücklich gewählten Begrifflichkeit (( Friedfischschein )) )
festmachen und sich an diesen klammernd alles ignorieren, was selbsterklärend im Gesetzetext niedergeschrieben wurde. 

Ich finde es eher ein typisches Verhalten Deutscher Reglementierungswut, alles bis auf´s kleinste Detail runterzubrechen und auszudiskutieren und dafür ein noch viel größeres Fass aufzumachen. 

Hätte man das Ding nicht Friedfischschein, sondern Anfängerschein, Gelegenheitsfischereischein, Ausnahmefischereischein oder sonstwie genannt, wäre das vermutlich besser gewesen. Aber Vorsicht bei dem Begriff Touristenschein, da muss man dann nämlich eine Abstammungsurkunde, eine Meldebescheinigung der eigenen Verwaltung und einen Übernachtungsnachweis mitführen. Wobei man noch diskutieren müsste, ob jemand der weniger als eine Woche vor Ort ist, ein Tourist ist oder nur ein Kurzurlauber, der dann natürlich keinen Anspruch auf einen Touristenschein hat.

Und ich frage nochmal, wo der Unterschied ist, ob jemand ein paar Barsche oder gar Zander fängt, oder Karpfen und Rotaugen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

@ralle.....richtig wichtig die mindestmaße und das zurücksetzen ist viel wichtiger was u-maßige angeht.....


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

So manches Mal verstehe ich nicht,was hier diskutiert wird.Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an einen Thread erinnern,in dem sich viele über die "Überregulierung" in Deutschland aufregten.Da wurde ein Tamtam gemacht und und sich über die vielen Regeln und Gesetze beschwert.Und nun lese ich hier,wie aufs Spitzfindigste versucht wird,eine Lücke in geltendem Recht zu finden,die man dann auszunutzen versucht.Und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer,aus diesem Grunde,wegen dieser hier beschriebenen Mentalität wird das Bemühen um besser definierte Regeln und Gesetze noch zunehmen und unsere kleine Freiheit wird wieder ein Stückchen mehr beschnitten.
Ich will hier keinerlei Wertung abgeben,sondern nur meiner Verwunderung über solche Widersprüchlichkeiten Ausdruck verleihen.


----------



## daci7 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> So manches Mal verstehe ich nicht,was hier diskutiert wird.Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an einen Thread erinnern,in dem sich viele über die "Überregulierung" in Deutschland aufregten.Da wurde ein Tamtam gemacht und und sich über die vielen Regeln und Gesetze beschwert.Und nun lese ich hier,wie aufs Spitzfindigste versucht wird,eine Lücke in geltendem Recht zu finden,die man dann auszunutzen versucht.Und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer,aus diesem Grunde,wegen dieser hier beschriebenen Mentalität wird das Bemühen um besser definierte Regeln und Gesetze noch zunehmen und unsere kleine Freiheit wird wieder ein Stückchen mehr beschnitten.
> Ich will hier keinerlei Wertung abgeben,sondern nur meiner Verwunderung über solche Widersprüchlichkeiten Ausdruck verleihen.



also noch einmal:
wie schon seiten vorher zitiert wurde ist diese lücke im gesetz anscheinend nicht zufällig da, sondern bewusst.
es ist einfach falsch, dass man ohne angelschein in brb keine raubfische angeln darf. einzig und allein die art der fischerei ist reglementiert.

jetz ist aber auch schluss für mich 

bis denn, denn


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Ist doch wurscht ob die Lücke zufällig oder beabsichtigt da ist.Auch ob es jetzt diese oder eine x-beliebige andere ist,es geht einzig darum,daß viele Leute häufig versuchen,ihre Grenzen so weit als möglich auszudehnen.Oft auch gegen die Vernunft.Bis das dann die entsprechenden Stellen mitkriegen und dann reagieren.Aber dann gibts wieder großes Palaver und Geplärre,weil es immer enger gestrickte Regeln gibt.
Das ist das,was ich voller Erstaunen feststelle.


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



daci7 schrieb:


> es ist einfach falsch, dass man ohne angelschein in brb keine raubfische angeln darf. einzig und allein die art der fischerei ist reglementiert.


 

Falsch , mit diesem "friedfischlappen" bist Du nur berechtigt Friedfische Zielgenau zu beangeln, RaubfischBEIFANG darfste unter Beachtung Schonzeit/Mindestmaß dann entnehmen. Das normale "ich geh mal eben nen Zander, Barsch, Hecht fangen", darfst Du mit dem Friedfischlappen NICHT! 

Und sollte jemand genau diese Gesetzeslücke ausnutzen wollen bis auf´s letzte, der sollte och den Arsch in der Hose haben und beim Amt die "VOLLE ABGABE" für´s Jahr zu zahlen und nich nur 12€ und sich freuen das er nen SCHLAUFUCHS ist... ERGO: Macht nen Fischereischein und fertig....


----------



## hasenzahn (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Falsch , mit diesem "friedfischlappen" bist Du nur berechtigt Friedfische Zielgenau zu beangeln, RaubfischBEIFANG darfste unter Beachtung Schonzeit/Mindestmaß dann entnehmen. Das normale "ich geh mal eben nen Zander, Barsch, Hecht fangen", darfst Du mit dem Friedfischlappen NICHT!
> 
> Und sollte jemand genau diese Gesetzeslücke ausnutzen wollen bis auf´s letzte, der sollte och den Arsch in der Hose haben und beim Amt die "VOLLE ABGABE" für´s Jahr zu zahlen und nich nur 12€ und sich freuen das er nen SCHLAUFUCHS ist... ERGO: Macht nen Fischereischein und fertig....



Hiermit zugestimmt und unterschrieben:vik:
Außerdem, nochmal: Es gibt keinen Friedfischschein. Jeder der die Fischereiabgabe zahlt und Erlaubnis hat (Tageskarte, Wochenkarte) darf ergo Friedfische angeln. 

*Gibt nix extra Schein für Friedis angeln, ok? *


----------



## daci7 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Falsch , mit diesem "friedfischlappen" bist Du nur berechtigt Friedfische Zielgenau zu beangeln, RaubfischBEIFANG darfste unter Beachtung Schonzeit/Mindestmaß dann entnehmen. Das normale "ich geh mal eben nen Zander, Barsch, Hecht fangen", darfst Du mit dem Friedfischlappen NICHT!



ich habs mir nochmal durchgelesen...
und ich finde immernoch keine stelle wo stehen soll, dass man ohne richtigen angelschein nur friedfische beangeln darf...

aber an der diskussion kann man sich ja auch ohne das sie zu einem ende führt orientieren: der stress den es mit fischereiaufsehern geben könnte, auch wenn er euch nichts kosten würde, wäre es mir nicht wert.
also: schein machen und fertig.


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



daci7 schrieb:


> ich habs mir nochmal durchgelesen...
> und ich finde immernoch keine stelle wo stehen soll, dass man ohne richtigen angelschein nur friedfische beangeln darf...


 


Hmm, werden wa auch nicht finden, aber ich war mal dabei als meine Kumpel sich ne Gewässerkarte mit seinem Friedfischlappen(Abgabemarkeneinklebekärtchen) :q kaufte, und es wurde AUSDRÜCKLICH auf die FRIEDFISCHBESCHRÄNKUNG hingewiesen, und somit ist das GÜLTIG. Nich was man in der Ordnung lesen kann hat nur RECHT, sondern auch die Order des Gewässerinhabers... Und diese meist noch mehr als das was geschrieben steht....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Wenns Hart auf Hart kommt wird sich aber keiner auf diese mündlichen Vereinbarungen berufen oder dran erinnern können, das ist ja leider immer so...

Deswegen ist es halt im Zweifel was verbindlich auf der Karte oder im entsprechenden Gesetzestext steht. Bei uns in der Gewässerordnung wird Spinnfischen als aktives Angeln ausgelegt, damit bekommt man die Schlaubies die mit DS "auf Brasse" fischen recht einfach dran.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Ist doch wurscht ob die Lücke zufällig oder beabsichtigt da ist.Auch ob es jetzt diese oder eine x-beliebige andere ist,es geht einzig darum,daß viele Leute häufig versuchen,ihre Grenzen so weit als möglich auszudehnen.Oft auch gegen die Vernunft.Bis das dann die entsprechenden Stellen mitkriegen und dann reagieren.Aber dann gibts wieder großes Palaver und Geplärre,weil es immer enger gestrickte Regeln gibt.
> Das ist das,was ich voller Erstaunen feststelle.




Ich gebe Dir zu 100% Recht, bemerke aber dass es nur die halbe Wahrheit ist. Ich habe mir erlaubt Deinen Text zu kopieren und nur geringfügig abzuändern. Nun sind beide Versionen abgedeckt.


Ist doch wurscht ob die Lücke zufällig oder beabsichtigt da ist.Auch ob es jetzt diese oder eine x-beliebige andere ist,es geht einzig darum,daß viele Leute häufig versuchen, die Grenzen anderer weit als möglich einzuschränken.Oft auch gegen die Vernunft.Bis das dann die entsprechenden Stellen mitkriegen und dann reagieren.Aber dann gibts wieder großes Palaver und Geplärre,weil es immer enger gestrickte Regeln gibt.
Das ist das,was ich voller Erstaunen feststelle.

@all

Ich habe übrigens noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage bekommen. Möglicherweise ist der zuständige Mitarbeiter auch im Weihnachsturlaub. Sollte morgen noch keine Antwort da sein, ruf ich da mal an. Es ist jedenfalls nicht vergessen.


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

@ Ralle:#6#6#6
Haste gut ergänzt,meine volle Zustimmung.Und ich hab heute was gesehen,hat zwar mit Angeln nichts zu tun,dafür aber mit Vorschriften und Gesetzen.Und zwar einen kleinen Traktor,der nur 6 km/h fahren kann und keine Zulassung und nichts braucht.
Und jeder ab 16 darf ein  solches Gerät fahren.Jetzt stell dir mal vor,es käme jemand auf die glorreiche Idee,einen alten Gelenkbus der Stadtwerke so zu drosseln,daß er nur 6 Klamotten fahren kann.Laut Gesetz ist die Höchstgeschwindigkeit die einzige Vorgabe.Man braucht keine Zulassung,keine Versicherung und keinen Führerschein,nur nen großen "6km" Aufkleber,und schon darf man am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen.Und mit dem Ding fährt ein siebzehnjähriger dann morgens im dichtesten Berufsverkehr durch eine Großstadt zur Schule.Völlig legal!!!
Da möchte ich diejenigen,die sich hier so durchmogeln wollen,mal erleben,wenn sie hinter dem hertuckern müssen um zur Arbeit zu kommen.


----------



## Niersfischer (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Einige hier wünschen sich ja inbrünstig eine genauere Beschreibung dessen, was sie mit ihrem Friedfischschein tun dürfen. Ich glaube, dass die Fragen, zumal sie an offizielle Stellen gerichtet wurden, genau damit beantwortet werden – mit genauen Beschreibungen. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie mehr Freiheit bedeuten. Diese werden die Rechte der Anfragenden weiter einschränken, aber sie haben dann zumindest ihre Klarheit, die sie ja schließlich wollten.

Der Friedfischschein hat eine zweifelhafte Liga ins Leben gerufen, die ich bis heute für fragwürdig erachte. Ja, ich bin kein Freund dessen (ist nur die Meinung eines kleinen Lichtes). Nun sucht man Wege der Aufweichung und der Lücken. Der eigentliche Sinn des Scheins ist somit in Frage gestellt. Die zu erwartende Konsequenz hausgemacht.

Angesichts des heutigen Angeldrucks auf unsere Gewässer und die Bandbreite dessen was deutsche Gewässer an Last zu verkraften vermögen, könnte es sogar zum Vorteil für die Gewässer werden.

Wer soviel Kreativität an den Tag legt, sollte in der Lage sein, seinen Schein zu machen, zumal es kaum mehr an Text bedarf, als sich diesen Thread durchzulesen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Ich habe übrigens noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage bekommen. Möglicherweise ist der zuständige Mitarbeiter auch im Weihnachsturlaub. Sollte morgen noch keine Antwort da sein, ruf ich da mal an. Es ist jedenfalls nicht vergessen.


 

Und Ralle, wie sieht´s nun aus #c #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Ich bleib da dran. Angerufen hab ich schon, aber keinen Auskunftsfähigen erwischt. Angebl. alle in Urlaub.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Nun hab ich mich heute nochmal quer durch die Behörden telefoniert und aufschlußreiches erfahren.

Also, der ursprüngliche Sinn dieser Regelung lag darin, anglerisch unbedarften Menschen den Zugang zum Angeln zu vereinfachen. Und zwar in der Form dass diese die Angelei auf Friedfische möglichst unbürokratisch ausüben können. 
Leider ist die Formulierung der entsprechenden Gesetzestexte trotz gutem Willen und bester Absicht recht undeutlich ausgefallen, so dass letztlich die Definition den Sinn der Regelung etwas aus den Fugen geraten lässt. In so fern besteht tatsächlich eine gewisse Rechtsunsicherheit, sowohl bei Anglern als auch bei Fischereiaufsehern. 

Es ist geplant, hier nachzubessern. Das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass man zur Zeit keine schriftliche Stellungnahme abgeben möchte. Eine Stellungnahme kann ja nur die persönliche Meinung oder Auslegung wiedergeben. Die Nachbesserung soll aber in einem Gremium beraten und beschlossen werden und da will man dem Ergebnis nicht vorgreifen. Das finde ich verständlich. Es ist aber ( mein Eindruck ) davon auszugehen, dass mit einer Nachbesserung der Sinn der Regelung, Focus auf die Friedfischangelei, besser und eindeutiger zum Ausdruck gebracht werden wird. 

Ich denke dass die eigentlich gut gemeinte Einschränkung der Montagen und Köder genau das Gegenteil dessen bewirkt haben, was beabsichtigt war. Statt dessen wäre ein Hinweis, dass die *gezielte *Raubfischangelei in Kombination mit einem generellen Kunstköderverbot ( und damit hätte man auf einen Schlag alle gängigen Praktiken abgedeckt ) hier sicher hilfreicher gewesen wäre. Montagen oder Köder einzuschränken kann immer nur lückenhaft und unvollständig sein.

Was aber bedeutet das nun für die aktuelle Situation ?

Wie bereits gesagt ist die Regelung nicht eindeutig. Das bedeutet in der Auslegung und Anwendung, dass jemand der z.B.ein paar Barsche ( resp. Raubfische )  als Beute mitnimmt, kaum belangt wird. Jemand dessen Beute aber überwiegend oder ausschließlich aus Barschen besteht, und das auch noch in erheblicher Stückzahl, und dessen Monatge offensichtlich zum gezielten Fang von Raubfischen ausgerichtet ist, u.U. mit Problemen rechnen muss. Probleme bedeutet in diesem Fall u.U. auch Anzeige. In wie weit eine solche Anzeige dann im Einzelfall zu einer Strafe führt, liegt dann sicher in den Händen eines guten Rechtsanwalts resp. der Staatsanwaltschaft. 

Obwohl ich nach wie vor die Meinung vertrete, dass anhand der Gesetzestexte das angeln mit drop shot grundsätzlich erlaubt ist, würde ich jedem empfehlen es eben nicht zu tun. 

Weiter kann man überlegen, in wie weit die Fragestellung theoretischer Natur ist. Die meißten erfahrenen Angler, sprich die welche wissen was eine drop shot Montage ist, dürften eh´im Besitz eines Fischereischeins sein. Die eigentliche Zielgruppe, Urlauber und Einsteiger, dürften sich eher konventioneller Methoden bedienen. 

Abschließend möchte ich nicht verschweigen, dass die Gespräche mit den Behördenvertretern ausnahmslos sehr angenehm waren. Man spürt deutlich, dass die Angelegenheit ernst genommen wird und pro Bürokratieabbau und Vereinfachung des Angelns gedacht und gehandelt wird. Das es da noch Holpersteine wie den hier diskutierten Fall gibt, sollte den guten Gesamteindruck nicht schmälern. So wie ich überhaupt das Land Brandenburg als eines der fortschrittlichsten und engagiertesten in Sachen Angelfischerei halte. Da können sich insbesondere unsere südlichen Bundesländer ( und auch NRW ) eine gehörige Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Na fein , Danke Ralle für die Mühe. Also bleibe ich doch weiterhin bei meiner Meinung, und rate dem Freund des TE´s es bei normalen Montagen zu belassen, und das was uns allen als Raubfischmontage verkauft wird nicht zu nutzen.


----------



## TotteBLN (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Hallo aus Berlin,
auch von mir ein Dankeschön für Deine Bemühungen Ralle.
Habe meinem Internetlosen Angelkumpel die Sache weiter gegeben. Er staunt was alles im Internet möglich ist und lobt die große Beteiligung. #6

Also dann allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest auch für die Familien...

Gruß Totte


----------



## Lars Dettmann (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Hallo in die Runde, 

die Anfrage von Ralle ist inzwischen auch beim Landesfischereiverband und damit auf meinem Tisch gelandet. Ich habe mich jetzt durch den Thread gewurstelt und bin etwas ratlos ... #c Warum versucht Ihr verzweifelt, die Brandenburger Fischereiordnung zu deuten, statt sie einfach nur zu lesen? |kopfkrat

Die wesentlichen Punkte sind in § 7 aufgelistet, so dass man das Friedfischangeln von Raubfischangeln abgrenzen kann. Da die Sachen hier im Thread schon zitiert wurden, verkneife ich mir nochmalige Wiederholungen. 

Hinsichtlich der Bedeutung von Fischereiordnung (Landesrecht) und der Gewässerordnung des Landesanglerverbandes (privatrechtliche Geschichte) scheint es fehlerhafte Auslegungen zu geben. Die Fischereiordnung gibt gemeinsam mit dem Landesfischereigesetz den Rahmen vor. Es liegt im Ermessen der Fischereiberechtigten (egal ob Landesanglerverband oder Erwerbsfischer ...), ob sie diesen gesetzten Rahmen voll ausschöpfen oder bei der Vergabe von Angelkarten bzw. der verbandsinternen Gewässerordnung zusätzliche Einschränkungen festlegen. Am jeweiligen Gewässer gilt dann der von Fischereigesetz und Fischereiordnung gesetzte Rahmen, so weit er nicht durch zusätzliche/strengere Regelungen eingeschränkt wurde. 

Wenn also der Landesanglerverband die Drop-Shot-Montage in der Gewässerordnung zur Raubfischangelei deklarieren wollte, könnte er dies mit Wirkung für seine Verbandsgewässer tun. Wenn ein Erwerbsfischer ernsthaft die Sorge hätte, dass ihm jemand ohne Fischereischein mit der Friedfischkarte per Drop-Shot-Montage mit vorschriftsmäßigem Haken (7mm von Hakenspitze bis Schenkel) den Raubfischbestand ruiniert, dann druckt er halt auf diese Friedfischkarte, dass die Verwendung der Drop-Shot-Montage den Inhabern dieser Karte nicht gestattet ist. Unterlässt er diese Einschränkung, gilt § 7 BbgFischO. So einfach funktioniert Bürokratieabbau ...#h

Deshalb bin ich mir sicher, dass dieses Thema innerhalb einer der nächsten Fischereibeiratssitzungen (wenn überhaupt) ein sehr kurzer Tagesordnungspunkt sein dürfte. Die Fischereiordnung ist nicht dafür gedacht, jede Kleinigkeit zu regeln. Wer daraus dann Szenarien bastelt, nach denen der mit der Friedfischangel gefangene Zander, Hecht, Brasch oder Wels augenblicklich zur Beweislastumkehr führt und der glückliche Petrijünger nun dem argwöhnischen Fischereiaufseher zu beweisen hätte, dass besagter Raubfisch mit einer Friedfischangel gefangen wurde, hat etwas zuviel Phantasie. Lasst die Kirche im Dorf, geniesst das Hobby und die Natur.

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## hasenzahn (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

#6So isses und ihr müsst einfach nur ma hören wenn der Onkel was sagt, meint ja keiner böse mit euch, ne 

Larsi Dettmann, hiermit zugestimmt und unterschrieben Kollege :vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Hallo Lars,

Du hast die Problematik ganz einfach nicht verstanden. 
Was willst Du denn alles an Montageverboten auf eine Erlaubniskarte drucken ? Drop-shot, Carolina Rig, Texas Rig Verboten ? Dann erfindet einer den Brandenburg Rig und schon gibts was, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist.

Eine Regelung, ein Gesetzestext muß eindeutig sein und den kleinstmöglichen Spielraum für eine Auslegung lassen.
Das geht aber nicht indem man alle möglichen Details aufzählt, sondern möglichst einfach und genau differenziert.

In diesem Fall wäre das ein Verbot, gezielt Raubfischen nachzustellen. Punkt. Dann hätte man sich den ganzen Wust an Köder- und Hakengrößenbegrenzungen sparen können.

Es verwundert mich sehr, dass meine Anfrage - die ich ausschließlich an eine Person geschickt habe - und auf die ich bis heute weder eine Antwort noch eine Eingangsbestätigung bekommen habe, offenbar durch alle Möglichen Instanzen und Institute wandert. 

Mit Deiner Meinung dass § 7 eine deutliche Abgrenzung festlegt, stehst Du ziemlich alleine. 

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Keks hier eigentlich schon gegessen ist, und Du den Brei jetzt erneut aufwärmst.


----------



## Lars Dettmann (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Hallo Ralf, 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hast die Problematik ganz einfach nicht verstanden.



vielen Dank für den Hinweis ... |rotwerden

Woher kommt dieser Hang, einfachste Dinge möglichst kompliziert zu machen? 

Rute + Schnur + Haken = Handangel

Rute + Schnur + 1 einschenkliger Haken (mit maximal 7 mm von Hakenspitze bis Schenkel) = Friedfischangel, wenn nicht mit Wirbeltieren oder Teilen davon oder Zehnfusskrebsen oder Teilen davon oder Nachbildungen der vorgenannten beködert) 

Ausnahme Hegene ... siehe § 7 BbgFischO

Rute + Rolle + 1 Haken (mit mehr als 7 mm von Hakenspitze bis Schenkel) = Raubfischangel 

Rute + Rolle + mehrere einschenklige Haken = Raubfischangel

Rute + Rolle + 1 oder mehrere mehrschenklige Haken = Raubfischangel

Ausnahme Hegene ... 

Das sind die Kriterien und nur nach denen kann ein Fischereiaufseher gehen, wenn es um die Abgrenzung von Friedfisch- und Raubfischangelei und die Frage der Erfordernis eines Fischereischeins geht. Wenn ich Deine Postings in meiner geistigen Umnachtung nicht völlig falsch verstanden habe, sind wir diesbezüglich sogar einer Meinung. 



> Was willst Du denn alles an Montageverboten auf eine Erlaubniskarte drucken ? Drop-shot, Carolina Rig, Texas Rig Verboten ? Dann erfindet einer den Brandenburg Rig und schon gibts was, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist.



Warum zum Geier sollte das denn auf eine Erlaubniskarte? Ich sprach nicht umsonst im Konjunktiv. Wenn ich für ein Gewässer Angelkarten ausgebe, dann muss ich durchaus damit rechnen, dass deren Inhaber auch Fische fangen. Falls mir das nicht passt, reichen meine Handlungsoptionen vom Einstellen der Angelkartenausgabe über deren zahlenmäßige Begrenzung bis hin zur Einschränkungen des besagten Rechtsrahmens der Angelausübung, den Fischereigesetz und Fischereiordnung vorgeben. 



> Eine Regelung, ein Gesetzestext muß eindeutig sein und den kleinstmöglichen Spielraum für eine Auslegung lassen.
> Das geht aber nicht indem man alle möglichen Details aufzählt, sondern möglichst einfach und genau differenziert.



Na dann mal Butter bei die Fische ... ! Wie sollte der § 7 denn Deiner Meinung nach aussehen? Differenziere das Ganze mal so, dass es eindeutig ist. 



> In diesem Fall wäre das ein Verbot, gezielt Raubfischen nachzustellen. Punkt. Dann hätte man sich den ganzen Wust an Köder- und Hakengrößenbegrenzungen sparen können.



Guten Morgen, Ralf ... Wie hier im Thread schon mehrfach ausgeführt wurde, ist es praktisch nicht möglich, den Fang von Raubfischen auf "Friedfischköder" auszuschließen. Daneben geht es im besagten § 7 auch um die Abgrenzung der Gelegenheitsangler (Zielgruppe der fischereischeinfreien Angelei) und denen, die das Hobby ernsthaft und regelmäßig betreiben wollen und deshalb möglichst entsprechend qualifiziert sein sollten. Das Ganze muss unter einen Hut, ohne dass man ungewollt den redlichen Angler kriminalisiert, weil er dann doch auf den Wurm plötzlich Barsch oder Zander fängt. Ich bin auf Vorschläge gespannt, die das vielleicht wirklich besser schaffen, als der aktuelle § 7. 

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Moin Lars,

ich gebe zu, mich über Dein erstes posting ziemlich geärgert und dadurch etwas polemisch geantwortet zu haben. Das tut mir Leid und ich bitte das zu entschuldigen. 

Dein zweites posting find ich klar umnrissen und gut argumentiert. Das wir da im Grunde absolut einer Meinung sind, konntest Du ja bereits in meinen früheren postings lesen. 

Dennoch kannst Du ja an zahlreichen postings zu diesem Thema lesen, dass eben viele Angler das völlig anders sehen. Das Thema hat mir einiges an Resonanz eingebracht, auch und vor allem außerhalb des AB. Darunter waren auch Fischereiaufseher, die genau die Gegenteilige Meinung vertreten. Nämlich das das angeln mit Drop shot und Wurm ganz klar dem gezielten Fang von Raubfischen gilt und somit als verboten einzustufen ist. Letzteres wurde mir auch durch Vertreter des Ministeriums bestätigt, was mich dazu veranlasst hat einen Verzicht auf das angeln mit Drop shot und anderen gezielt auf Raubfisch ausgelegten Montagen ( auch wenn die nach den Bestimmungen als zulässig gelten ) zu empfehlen. 
Im Falle einer Kontroverse hat der Angler auf jeden Fall den Ärger.
Wenn es nun also " nur " einzelne Angler wären, die ein Problem mit der Auslegung haben, so wäre das sicher kein Problem. Allerdings gibt es diese unterschiedlichen Auslegungen quer durch die Verbände und Behörden. 

Um überhaupt einen Text aussagekräftig und eindeutig zu verfassen, müsste zunächst einmal Einigkeit darüber herrschen, was man denn nun eigentlich will. 

Will man den *gezielten* Fang von Raubfischen unterbinden ( was ja einen irrtümlichen Fang ( Barsch an der Posenrute, Aal auf Grund, Hecht auf Maden ) durchaus zulassen kann ?

Oder will man ( das ist meine persönliche Auslegung ) über die Einschränkung von Montagen und Ködern lediglich die - ich weiß kein besseres Wort - " harte " Raub- und Großfischangelei unterbinden ? Das wiederum würde das gezielte befischen von z.B. Barschen im Rahmen der zulässigen Montagen und Köder ja durchaus zulassen ? 

Im ersten Fall würde, wie ich bereits angemerkt habe, der Hinweis ausreichen, dass ein *gezieltes* beangeln von Raubfischen mit absichtlich darauf ausgelegten Montagen nicht erlaubt ist. Drop shot mit Wurm ist ein gezieltes Raubfischangeln und wäre somit nicht erlaubt.

Im zweiten Fall ist es ganz einfach die Definition Friedfischangel und Raubfischangel, die für Verwirrung sorgt. Hier suggeriert die Bezeichnung die Ausrichtung von Montage und Methode auf eine bestimmte Gruppe von Fischen. Das ist an den postings hier in der Diskussion ja auch überdeutlich herauszulesen. Eine Angel mit Drop shot Montage ist definitiv und unumstößlich *keine* *Friedfischangel*. Ganz gleich welche Hakengröße verwendet wird. Und da eine Raubfischangel ausdrücklich verboten ist, wäre die Drop shot Montage nach Köder und Hakengröße zwar erlaubt, als reine Raubfischangel aber verboten. 
Sollte also Variante zwei gemeint sein, so muss man ganz einfach nur die Begriffe " Raubfischangel " und "Friedfischangel "  herausnehmen. Dann definiert sich das zulässige Angelgerät über die vorgegebenen Hakengrößen und Köder und die Sache ist ganz eindeutig. Welcher Fisch dann damit gefangen wird ist dann wurscht. 

Das ein Fischereirechtinhaber darüber hinaus weitere Einschränkungen festlegen kann steht außerhalb jeder Diskussion. 


Ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass ich die Brandenburgische Regelung absolut begrüße und als Fortschritt für die Angelfischerei betrachte. Ich würde es aber begrüßen, wenn man sich auf den von Dir zitierten Fischereibeiratssitzungen dem Thema doch ein bisschen eindringlicher widmen würde. Schließlich muss man hier ja nicht das Rad neu erfinden, sondern sich einfach nur einigen was man will und dass dann mit geringfügigen Änderungen festlegen.


----------



## Lars Dettmann (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Hallo Ralf, 

dass es individuelle Deutungen und Auslegungen des § 7 BbgFischO gibt, ist hier im Thread deutlich zu sehen. Die subjektive Auslegung der Regelungen durch Fischereiaufseher ist auch nicht überraschend ... sind schließlich auch nur Menschen. Aber diese subjektiven Auslegungen sind am Ende irrelevant, wenn es tatsächlich zu einer Anzeige wegen Angeln mit Friedfischkarte und Drop Shot kommt. Bei Bedarf stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung, stelle mich mit Friedfischkarte und Drop Shot angelnd an ein Brandenburger Gewässer und spiele die Sache mit einem interessierten Fischereiaufseher und seiner Fischereibehörde durch. 



> Will man den *gezielten* Fang von Raubfischen unterbinden ( was ja einen irrtümlichen Fang ( Barsch an der Posenrute, Aal auf Grund, Hecht auf Maden ) durchaus zulassen kann ?
> 
> Oder will man ( das ist meine persönliche Auslegung ) über die Einschränkung von Montagen und Ködern lediglich die - ich weiß kein besseres Wort - " harte " Raub- und Großfischangelei unterbinden ? Das wiederum würde das gezielte befischen von z.B. Barschen im Rahmen der zulässigen Montagen und Köder ja durchaus zulassen ?


2 x Nein!  Es geht nicht ums Unterbinden! Wir haben sicherlich nicht nur im Land Brandenburg die eher "historisch" gewachsene Unterscheidung zwischen Raub- und Friedfischangelei mit am Ende in der Praxis doch eher fließenden Übergängen. 

Über die auch preislich in der Regel günstigeren Friedfischkarten in Verbindung mit der Fischereischeinregelung sollen heute vor allem Gelegenheitsangler (z.B. Urlauber) und Kinder die unkomplizierte und preiswerte Möglichkeit bekommen, sich mit der Angelei anzufreunden. Das ist eine Gruppe. 

Die zweite Gruppe sind die Leute, die ernsthaft und regelmäßig zum Angeln gehen. Denen unterstelle ich wesentlich bessere Fänge und damit einen erheblich größeren Stellenwert bei der Bewirtschaftung der Fischbestände unserer Gewässer. Deshalb halte nicht nur ich für diese Gruppe sowohl die im Vergleich teureren Karten, als auch die erforderliche Qualifikation (Fischereischein) für durchaus gerechtfertigt. 

Wie soll man jetzt im § 7 der BbgFischO zwischen diesen beiden Gruppen sauber differenzieren und gleichzeitig den Rahmen der jeweils erlaubten Gerätschäften definieren? Das geht über den gewählten Weg der Definition von Fried- und Raubfischangel doch am einfachsten und verständlichsten. Bei der Umsetzung in der Praxis gilt sowohl für den Fischereiaufseher, als auch die Fischereibehörde der Text der Fischereiordnung. Die differenziert nach Anzahl der Haken, deren Größe, Schenkenzahl und Beköderung, nicht jedoch nach der Intention des Anglers bezüglich der Zielfischart. Letzteres wird zwar hier im Thread wiederholt unterstellt, tut aber dennoch nichts zur Sache, weil rein subjektive Auslegung ohne jede Rechtsgrundlage. 

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Weil ich weiß, dass auch andere Entscheidungsträger oder Mitentscheider hier still mitlesen, gehe ich nochmal auf Deinen Beitrag ein. 





Lars Dettmann schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> dass es individuelle Deutungen und Auslegungen des § 7 BbgFischO gibt, ist hier im Thread deutlich zu sehen. Die subjektive Auslegung der Regelungen durch Fischereiaufseher ist auch nicht überraschend ... sind schließlich auch nur Menschen. Aber diese subjektiven Auslegungen sind am Ende irrelevant, wenn es tatsächlich zu einer Anzeige wegen Angeln mit Friedfischkarte und Drop Shot kommt. Bei Bedarf stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung, stelle mich mit Friedfischkarte und Drop Shot angelnd an ein Brandenburger Gewässer und spiele die Sache mit einem interessierten Fischereiaufseher und seiner Fischereibehörde durch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lars Dettmann (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Hallo Ralf, 

ich glaube, wir drehen uns hier im Kreis. Das Angebot, mich mit Friedfischkarte und Drop-Shot-Montage + Tauwurm am "Friedfischhaken" angelnd ans Wasser zu stellen, steht weiterhin. Wir brauchen nur noch einen der Fischereiaufseher, der darin dann einen Verstoss gegen § 7 BbgFischO sieht und mich bei seiner Unteren Fischereibehörde anzeigt. Ort und Zeit können wir kurzfristig abstimmen. Ich bin unter 03328/319150 zu erreichen. 

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

OMG , wie lächerlich ist das denn bitte. Will man sich "dann" etwa mit dem Fischereiaufseher rumstreiten, weil der den §7 ebenso DEUTET wie viele Angler... Findet doch einfach "KLARE/AUSSAGEKRÄFTIGE" Worte, dann bedarf es einer solchen Diskussion gar nicht.


----------



## Lars Dettmann (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Hi, 



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> OMG , wie lächerlich ist das denn bitte. Will man sich "dann" etwa mit dem Fischereiaufseher rumstreiten, weil der den §7 ebenso DEUTET wie viele Angler... Findet doch einfach "KLARE/AUSSAGEKRÄFTIGE" Worte, dann bedarf es einer solchen Diskussion gar nicht.



lächerlich ist bestenfalls ein Teil der Diskussion hier. Der einfachste Weg, eine so abstrakte und theoretische Debatte wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zu stellen, ist doch das praktische Durchspielen des Szenarios, dass jemand mit Friedfischkarte und Drop-Shot-Montage angelt. Gesetzt den Fall, es findet sich tatsächlich ein Fischereiaufseher, der darin einen Verstoss sehen will, werde ich mich mit ihm ganz sicher nicht "rumstreiten", sondern geduldig warten, was die Untere Fischereibehörde dazu sagt.  

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

In Bayern gibt es diese Friedfischkarte nicht. Ich bin also kaum im Verdacht, da etwas im Raubfischbereich für mich "rausschlagen" zu wollen.

Nur: Es ist schlicht unmöglich, eindeutige Worte für den Sachverhalt zu finden. Im Straßenverkehr ist es da einfacher. Bis 50 innerorts ist in Ordnung, darüber (plus der Messtoleranz) machts im Fall der Fälle "blitz" und man hat ein Problem. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, da man mit Zahlen hervorragend Dinge messen kann. Und nur meßbare Dinge sind voneinander abgrenzbar. Diskussionen können nur da entstehen, wo es schwammig wird.

Hier zum Beispiel. Das Problem ist doch, dass "Drop Shot" lediglich eine Bezeichnung für eine Methode ist, die es in unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen schon immer gibt. Montagen am Seitenarm wurden und werden eingesetzt zum Pilken, zum Vermeiden von Hängern in krautbewachsenen Tümpeln, und und und. Diese Art zu fischen kann NICHT trennen zwischen dem Fried- und Raubfischbereich. Und nicht nur diese Methode. Auch der Stippfischer, der seine Posenmontage verzögert anbietet, tut dies AKTIV. Nur hat er keinen fetten Tauwurm am Haken, sondern 2, 3 Maden. Wenn die Lauben beim Köderfischangeln nicht so recht beißen wollen, so hilt es doch manchmal, die Made am 18er Haken in Zeitlupe und AKTIV einzukurbeln. Nichts, aber auch wirklich nichts anderes ist "Drop-Shot" mit dem Wurmköder. 

Das mit dieser Methode AUCH Raubfische gefangen werden können, steht außer Frage, aber sie ist bei weitem nicht so ausschließlich wie das Angeln mit Köderfisch, Blinker etc. 
Wie Sundvogel schon sagte: Will man dann den Opi, der seit Jahrzehnten auf Barben mit der Spürangel und dem Tiroler Hölzl unterwegs ist und hin und wieder an der Montage zupft, auch belangen? Und wenn nicht - wie trennt man die Fischerei von Opi von einer Drop-Shotmontage von heute? Scheint mir wirklich unmöglich zu sein. Selbst WENN jemand kontrolliert: Dann beißen die Kampfkarauschen heute halt vor allem auf gezupfte Tauwürmer. Wer, bitte schön, will mir nachweisen, dass ich NICHT auf Karauschen gehe???

Im übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass sich die Mehrheit der diskutierenden Boardis hier irgendwelche Taktiken erhofft, mit denen man bestehende Regeln umgehen kann. Es geht hier eher um Grundsätzliches. Und das scheint bestenfalls uneindeutig zu sein.

P.S. Ganz schlimm wird es, wenn man mit der Dropshot Methode und dem Tauwurm einen Döbel fängt:
1.: Ist Drop Shot eine Methode, um Raubfische gezielt zu fangen?
2. Ist der Döbel überhaupt ein Raubfisch?
:q

Viel Spaß beim Weiterdiskutieren!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: DS nur mit Wurm = Friedfischangelei??*

Wenn es schwierig ist zwischen Friedfisch- und Raubfischmethode zu differenzieren, sollte mMn einfach das Entnahmegebot ausreichen: Anglern mit "Friedfischschein" (bei uns die sog. "rote Karte") ist das Entnehmen von "Raubfischen" grundsätzlich verboten, auch wenn der Hecht beim Einholen auf Mais gebissen hat.
Dies beugt einerseits "Missbräuchen" von angeblichen Friedfischmethoden zum Raubfischfang vor, andererseits schützt eine klare Regel den Angler, der nun einmal oft nicht wirklich selektiv fischt.

Theoretisch wäre es so immer noch möglich, dass ich mit Dropshot und Wurm auf Zander fische, allerdings müsste ich die Montage und den Köder so auf den kleinen Haken abstimmen, dass ich schon fast nicht mehr von gezieltem Angeln sprechen kann und den Fang eh nicht mitnehmen darf.

Wenn nach Geräte- und Entnahmerichtlinien gleichermaßen bestimmt wird, sehe ich ehrlich gesagt kaum Probleme am Wasser.



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> P.S. Ganz schlimm wird es, wenn man mit der Dropshot Methode und dem Tauwurm einen Döbel fängt:
> 1.: Ist Drop Shot eine Methode, um Raubfische gezielt zu fangen?
> 2. Ist der Döbel überhaupt ein Raubfisch?
> :q
> ...



Ich beurteile das Szenario einfach mal nach "meinen" Richtlinien:
1.: Hakengröße unter 8? Falls ja alles paletti!
2.: Erst mal nein, es sei denn die Gewässerverordnung sagt etwas anders. Bei Salmoniden, Barschen, Aalen und Wallern sind die Unterscheidungen ja oftmals von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden.


An "meinen" Gewässern würdest du meiner Einschätzung nach keinerlei Probleme bekommen. Wenn du zufällig einen Zander hakst, musst du diesen halt wieder zurücksetzen.
Da du dich Gerätemäßig aber nicht an Zander orientierst und die Fisch eh nicht entnehmen dürftest, kann man dir mMn auch keinen Schindluder vorwerfen.


----------

